# pet shower attachments



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

has anyone tried any of these products (or something similar) for bathing their dog?

http://www.rinseace.com/pet-products/pet-shower/pet-shower-deluxe-plus.html

http://www.faithfulpetproducts.com/catalog/item/1037694/1290008.htm

For some reason my dog hates having water poured on him but is ok with standing under a shower. However the shower doesn't work very well for washing his underside (which is of course where most of the dirt is!). I was going to just replace the showerhead in my bathroom with a handheld one but i've found that the hoses on those aren't really long enough, plus i'd prefer to keep the showerhead i have, so i wondered if something like the links above would work alright.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I bought one from Petsmart that attaches to my sink faucet. My sink is right next to the shower/ tub. I LOVE it. Spent 10 years bathing dogs in the bath tub and pouring water over them. This is so much easier. And easy to install. You just take out the standard sink faucet head and replace it with the one in the kit. Then use your sink like normal and when you want to bath the dog just snap in the shower head attachment. the hose on mine is plenty long, I could shower any part of the bathroom with it (My bathrooms are normal sz) 

Although I am still bending over the dog to bath, and that still kills my back.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

i'll check that out too. I agree, the pouring water over them is just difficult, plus it isn't as effective as i think a sprayer type attachment would be... and now that it is spring the mud seems to just jump out at him wherever we go! *lol*


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

my lil nut case said:


> I was going to just replace the showerhead in my bathroom with a handheld one but i've found that the hoses on those aren't really long enough, plus i'd prefer to keep the showerhead i have, so i wondered if something like the links above would work alright.


Really? That surprises me. I have a handheld one and if I let it hang down, it the head part is touching the floor of the shower. It's wonderful for bathing a dog, and getting soap out of my hair is more efficient, too.


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Really? That surprises me. I have a handheld one and if I let it hang down, it the head part is touching the floor of the shower. It's wonderful for bathing a dog, and getting soap out of my hair is more efficient, too.


hmmm.... the one i tried only hung down enough to just reach the top edge of the tub (and that is only if it was straight down along the wall) and all the other ones i've looked at had the same length of hose. Maybe my showerhead is excessively tall! *lol*


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I take my dogs in the shower with me. I installed a hand held sprayer that is 6 feet long on my shower head it had several types of sprays. My dog like it a lot better than when I used to fill up a plastic cup and pour it on them. David


----------

